# Landlord ending tenancy advice plz



## SashaNiG (19 Jul 2018)

Hi All,
I rent a house from my landlord for over 2 years. Never had any issues at all ,he's always friendly. Today I came from work and got an envelope in my door, that basically said I have to move out within 28 days as he needs it for a family member .  
Devastated as I love the house and also that he didn't have the decency to tell me to my face as we have got on well. 
Anyway just wondering is this 28 days correct , it's not long for me to get a new place and all moved. Id appreciate any advice


----------



## Sarenco (19 Jul 2018)

You are entitled to 56 days' notice if the length of your tenancy is 2-3 years.

Also, a termination notice issued on that ground must be accompanied by a statutory declaration.

I suggest you give the RTB a call - you have 28 days to make a complaint


----------



## Bronte (19 Jul 2018)

www.rtb.ie

Call them or send them an email.

Speak to the landlord and ask him which relative is moving in.  Do it friendly.  I too find it odd he didn't speak to you directly.  Send the RTB a scan of the notice, it may not be valid and this will give you time. Meaning not in a valid format, plus Sarenco says it's not valid because it must be 56 days notice. 

You are also able to take a case to the RTB in the six years following the tenancy, so if the landlord does not move in a relation and is merely doing this in order to get a higher rent than he's in deep doo doo. 

By any chance are you in a rent protection zone?


----------



## cremeegg (19 Jul 2018)

If the notice is invalid, the landlord is hardly "in deep doo doo", more likely he will have to reissue the notice in the correct form and for the correct period.

If the landlord has a relative moving into the property that is a basis for notice. The tenant may be able to stay until they receive proper notice, but they cannot prevent the landlord giving notice.


----------



## Sarenco (19 Jul 2018)

I think it's a bad idea to try and make any informal contact with the landlord.

From what we've been told, the notice is clearly invalid and a dispute submitted to the RTB in this regard will take weeks (14 on average) to resolve.  During this time (and/or any subsequent valid notice period) the landlord's family member will presumably have to find alternative accommodation and the OP's problem goes away.


----------



## Bronte (19 Jul 2018)

cremeegg said:


> If the notice is invalid, the landlord is hardly "in deep doo doo", more likely he will have to reissue the notice in the correct form and for the correct period.
> .



My comment is if the notice is invalid because a relation is not moving in.  Nothing to do with the notice being defective as to time or for some paperwork incorrectly done.  As you said for this he merely reissues the notice.


----------



## SashaNiG (19 Jul 2018)

Sarenco said:


> I think it's a bad idea to try and make any informal contact with the landlord.
> 
> From what we've been told, the notice is clearly invalid and a dispute submitted to the RTB in this regard will take weeks (14 on average) to resolve.  During this time (and/or any subsequent valid notice period) the landlord's family member will presumably have to find alternative accommodation and the OP's problem goes away.


Hi  thank you so much for the advice,I really appreciate it.Its just time im trying to get now I've no interest in anything else ......So if I lodge a dispute to the RTB they liase between the landlord and I to resolve the issue ?.  So is this how it would work in theory....when I lodge the complaint ,the rtb contact him and he should reissue the proper notice and I will be given 56 days from the date I receive the new notice..


----------



## SashaNiG (19 Jul 2018)

Thanks so much for the advice.I will get in contact with the rtb. The letter I received is very basic. 
"Your tenancy will terminate on 15/8. You must vacate and give up posseion of the property on or before this date. The reason for termination of the tenancy is the landlord requires the property for a family member to occupy.   You have the whole of the 24hr of the termination date to vacate the property.Any issue with this notice or the right of the landlord to serve it must be referred to Residential Tenancis Board under part 6 of the residential tenancis act within 28 days. Day 1 of the notice begins from day after this notice is served."


----------



## SashaNiG (19 Jul 2018)

Sarenco said:


> I think it's a bad idea to try and make any informal contact with the landlord.
> 
> From what we've been told, the notice is clearly invalid and a dispute submitted to the RTB in this regard will take weeks (14 on average) to resolve.  During this time (and/or any subsequent valid notice period) the landlord's family member will presumably have to find alternative accommodation and the OP's problem goes away.


 Hiya thank's for the advice...I contacted the rtb they said they couldn't comment on the notice but I could complain if I felt it was invalid.She said once a complaint is lodged that the notice is on hold until resolved,and she couldn't give me a timeframe of how long that would be. Hopefully it would be a few weeks,which would be a great help to me. I forgot to ask her do they inform me of how long the process would take so I would have an idea of how long time wise I would have.    
I really think I have a genuine complaint the notice is very basic.  Thanks for the advice really appreciate it.


----------



## Sarenco (19 Jul 2018)

Bronte said:


> My comment is if the notice is invalid because a relation is not moving in.


A notice of termination is either valid at the point of time when it is issued or it isn't.

A notice cannot be valid when issued and then subsequently become invalid because of  something that happens - or doesn't happen - after the notice issues.


----------



## Sarenco (19 Jul 2018)

SashaNiG said:


> Thanks so much for the advice.I will get in contact with the rtb. The letter I received is very basic.
> "Your tenancy will terminate on 15/8. You must vacate and give up posseion of the property on or before this date. The reason for termination of the tenancy is the landlord requires the property for a family member to occupy.   You have the whole of the 24hr of the termination date to vacate the property.Any issue with this notice or the right of the landlord to serve it must be referred to Residential Tenancis Board under part 6 of the residential tenancis act within 28 days. Day 1 of the notice begins from day after this notice is served."


That definitely looks like an invalid notice, even aside from the fact that the notice period appears to be insufficient.

Where a landlord requires a property for their own use or for a family member, a statutory declaration must accompany the notice of termination confirming the intended occupant's identity and (if not the landlord) their relationship to the landlord and the expected duration of the occupation. The statutory declaration must also confirm that the landlord is required to offer a tenancy to the existing tenant if the dwelling is vacated within a period of 6 months from the termination date.


----------



## SashaNiG (19 Jul 2018)

Sarenco said:


> That definitely looks like an invalid notice, even aside from the fact that the notice period appears to be insufficient.
> 
> Where a landlord requires a property for their own use or for a family member, a statutory declaration must accompany the notice of termination confirming the intended occupant's identity and (if not the landlord) their relationship to the landlord and the expected duration of the occupation. The statutory declaration must also confirm that the landlord is required to offer a tenancy to the existing tenant if the dwelling is vacated within a period of 6 months from the termination date.


Thanks a mill for explaining that too me. I think the best thing I can do is lodge a complaint with the rtb, as the declaration is not there and the time given is wrong....... he texted me today asking me to confirm that I received the letter. I didn't answer him yet I'm just annoyed how they've gone about  it.


----------



## Sarenco (19 Jul 2018)

SashaNiG said:


> I'm just annoyed how they've gone about  it.


I can certainly understand why you're annoyed.

If it was me, I wouldn't reply to that text would just plough ahead with a complaint to the RTB.  

But if that doesn't sit well with you, I don't think you would be prejudicing your position by responding to the effect that you were upset to recieve the letter without any advance warning, that you don't believe the notice is valid and that you have been in touch with the RTB about making a possible complaint.

That _might_ prompt your landlord to be more reasonable.


----------



## cliqueentour (20 Jul 2018)

You have gotten on well with the landlord for 2 years. He has issued you with a notice to end the tenancy. Fair enough this should have been 56 days notice and not 28 days, that was a mistake by the landlord. But what exactly are you hoping to gain from going down the route of the RTB?

I would contact the landlord, explain that you are entitled to 56 days notice. He/She will probably say fine, I'll re-issue the notice, apologises I made a mistake. Heck, if you need a week or two extra to find a place he/she might accommodate you also. Remember, your next landlord is going to ask for a reference from your last landlord. If I was your new landlord, I wouldn't want you if you reported me to the RTB for something as trivial as getting the notice period wrong.

You are annoyed that your tenancy is ending, fair enough, but its the landlords property and he/she can do with it as they want. But it seems the only error was the notice period and not naming the relative moving in. This can be sorted fairly quickly and amicably between you and landlord. That's how I would resolve it anyway and stay civil.


----------



## dereko1969 (20 Jul 2018)

cliqueentour said:


> You have gotten on well with the landlord for 2 years. He has issued you with a notice to end the tenancy. Fair enough this should have been 56 days notice and not 28 days, that was a mistake by the landlord. But what exactly are you hoping to gain from going down the route of the RTB?
> 
> I would contact the landlord, explain that you are entitled to 56 days notice. He/She will probably say fine, I'll re-issue the notice, apologises I made a mistake. Heck, if you need a week or two extra to find a place he/she might accommodate you also. Remember, your next landlord is going to ask for a reference from your last landlord. If I was your new landlord, I wouldn't want you if you reported me to the RTB for something as trivial as getting the notice period wrong.
> 
> You are annoyed that your tenancy is ending, fair enough, *but its the landlords property and he/she can do with it as they want*. But it seems the only error was the notice period and not naming the relative moving in. This can be sorted fairly quickly and amicably between you and landlord. That's how I would resolve it anyway and stay civil.



They can, subject to the law, so it's not so black and white.

Also, reducing notice from the legally required 56 days to 28 days is not trivial, have you looked to rent a property recently or even read a newspaper? The landlord has issued an invalid notice that states the tenant must contact the RTB if there is any issue with the notice, that is what the OP has been advised to do, I don't see it as "ratting" on the Landlord, it's doing as the landlord has advised in the invalid notice.


----------



## Sarenco (20 Jul 2018)

cliqueentour said:


> But what exactly are you hoping to gain from going down the route of the RTB?


Time.

On average it takes the RTB 14 weeks to resolve disputes (per their most recent annual report) and the landlord would still have to issue a valid notice at the end of that process.  Put it all together and that buys the OP a reprieve of around 5 months.

What are the chances that the family member will have found alternative accommodation in the meantime?  Very high I would have thought.

The landlord can certainly do what he wants with his property but as soon as he lets it out he has to play by the rules.


----------



## LS400 (20 Jul 2018)

Hold on a minute,

As said above, the notice was incorrectly sent, The LL is entitled to regain his property for his family member. The 20 extra days or so that were under stated in the notice is not deserving of the RTB now taking weeks or months to resolve, and the now most likely over holding shenanigans under tone, which is being suggested without being actually said.

The LL certainly could have gone about this matter in a much more pleasant way, but nobody know what his circumstances are for doing this.


----------



## Sarenco (20 Jul 2018)

LS400 said:


> over holding shenanigans under tone, which is being suggested without being actually said.


I certainly haven't suggested that the OP stops paying her rent if that's what you're implying.

I'm simply advising the OP of her statutory rights and how she might exercise those rights to her advantage. 


LS400 said:


> The LL is entitled to regain his property for his family member


Yes, provided he follows the prescribed procedure.  He didn't.


----------



## T McGibney (20 Jul 2018)

This discussion is a prime example why landlords are fleeing the rental sector and also resolves the mystery of why the numbers of properties being made available to renters is continuously shrinking.

What goes around comes around.


----------



## Leo (20 Jul 2018)

Sarenco said:


> What are the chances that the family member will have found alternative accommodation in the meantime? Very high I would have thought.



With so little supply at the moment, there's every chance they'll still be looking. The landlord might even put them up in the meantime to ensure they can follow through on the family need termination. But even if they do find something, there's nothing to stop the landlord proceeding with a termination anyway using the standard termination process. That will likely buy the OP even more time, but still leaves them without a reference which may put them down the pecking order when looking to rent other properties.


----------



## RETIRED2017 (20 Jul 2018)

T McGibney said:


> This discussion is a prime example why landlords are fleeing the rental sector and also resolves the mystery of why the numbers of properties being made available to renters is continuously shrinking.
> 
> What goes around comes around.


It is also a prime example of how we view loopholes that can be taken advantage of ,I would be on the side of the LL ,Find a loophole in the tax system to pay less tax good ,telling someone of there statutory rights bad ,


----------



## Sarenco (20 Jul 2018)

T McGibney said:


> This discussion is a prime example why landlords are fleeing the rental sector and also resolves the mystery of why the numbers of properties being made available to renters is continuously shrinking.


RTB data shows a contraction of the number of private residential tenancies from 325,372 in 2015 to 313,000 tenancies in 2017.

In my opinion, this is largely due to the crazy  RPZ regime.

But that's hardly the OP's fault


----------



## T McGibney (20 Jul 2018)

Sarenco said:


> .
> 
> But that's hardly the OP's fault



It's clearly not their fault but I'd submit that the common resort to legalities for at best marginal advantage, as recommended here by some others, is contributing to the mess.

It takes real talent to generate such a contraction, in the midst of an economic boom.


----------



## Bronte (20 Jul 2018)

cliqueentour said:


> You have gotten on well with the landlord for 2 years. He has issued you with a notice to end the tenancy. Fair enough this should have been 56 days notice and not 28 days, that was a mistake by the landlord. But what exactly are you hoping to gain from going down the route of the RTB?
> 
> 
> You are annoyed that your tenancy is ending, fair enough, but its the landlords property and he/she can do with it as they want. .



They were on friendly terms and the least the landlord could have done is spoken to the tenant.  Not issue them with a scary notice without warning.  And this is not a minor mistake.  There is a big difference between one month and nearly two.  Especially given the market.  And it's the landlords obligation to issue a correct notice, correct time period and comply with the rules as regards relations.

And you're way wrong there suggesting the property is something the owner can do whatever they want with. That's not the law as tenants have rights. And rightly so.


----------



## Sarenco (20 Jul 2018)

Bronte said:


> They were on friendly terms and the least the landlord could have done is spoken to the tenant.  Not issue them with a scary notice without warning.  And this is not a minor mistake.  There is a big difference between one month and nearly two.  Especially given the market.  And it's the landlords obligation to issue a correct notice, correct time period and comply with the rules as regards relations.
> 
> And you're way wrong there suggesting the property is something the owner can do whatever they want with. That's not the law as tenants have rights. And rightly so.


My sentiments exactly @Bronte.


----------



## LS400 (20 Jul 2018)

Yes, The LL should have gone about this saga in a much better way, He didnt, and as so, the LL will be / or could be severely punished. Not speaking to the tenant is not a crime either, again, it would have been the right thing to do, but he/they didnt..  

The punishment for this is way out of kilter for what can happen.


----------



## Sunny (20 Jul 2018)

T McGibney said:


> This discussion is a prime example why landlords are fleeing the rental sector and also resolves the mystery of why the numbers of properties being made available to renters is continuously shrinking.
> 
> What goes around comes around.



It's not really though is it unless I have missed headlines about 'Landlords unable to evict renters on short notice to move in some sort of family member'. There are plenty of other reasons why landlords are fleeing the market but this isn't one. The landlord is expected to give proper notice. The renter is expected to leave when due to and leave the property as they found it. I don't think it is unreasonable for either side to insist on the other party fulfilling their obligations.


----------



## Bluecup (20 Jul 2018)

SashaNiG said:


> Hi  thank you so much for the advice,I really appreciate it.Its just time im trying to get now I've no interest in anything else..



If it's time you are interested in, hold off on lodging with the RTB until closer to the end of the 28 days. If you lodge now you will lose a few weeks that you might have found helpful once you start looking for a new place.


----------



## T McGibney (20 Jul 2018)

Sunny said:


> It's not really though is it unless I have missed headlines about 'Landlords unable to evict renters on short notice to move in some sort of family member'. There are plenty of other reasons why landlords are fleeing the market but this isn't one. The landlord is expected to give proper notice. The renter is expected to leave when due to and leave the property as they found it. I don't think it is unreasonable for either side to insist on the other party fulfilling their obligations.



Its hard to argue that the increasing burden of obligations that didn't exist a few years ago, together with the increasingly legalistic processes that surround them, aren't having an effect on availability though. 

The basic laws of economics must kick in some time.


----------



## Sunny (20 Jul 2018)

LS400 said:


> Yes, The LL should have gone about this saga in a much better way, He didnt, and as so, the LL will be / or could be severely punished. Not speaking to the tenant is not a crime either, again, it would have been the right thing to do, but he/they didnt..
> 
> The punishment for this is way out of kilter for what can happen.



Hardly severely punished is he? He is not going to jail. There is nothing stopping the landlord from issuing proper notice now even if the OP goes to the RTB.


----------



## Sunny (20 Jul 2018)

T McGibney said:


> Its hard to argue that the increasing burden of obligations that didn't exist a few years ago, together with the increasingly legalistic processes that surround them, aren't having an effect on availability though.
> 
> The basic laws of economics must kick in some time.



I agree with that and was the reason I got out (and people quoting legislation at me when I told them it would take me 24 hours to locate a plumber to fix a tap).


----------



## LS400 (20 Jul 2018)

Bluecup said:


> If it's time you are interested in, hold off on lodging with the RTB until closer to the end of the 28 days. If you lodge now you will lose a few weeks that you might have found helpful once you start looking for a new place.






Sunny said:


> Hardly severely punished is he? He is not going to jail. There is nothing stopping the landlord from issuing proper notice now even if the OP goes to the RTB.



You see the mentality now?


----------



## Sarenco (20 Jul 2018)

LS400 said:


> The punishment for this is way out of kilter for what can happen.


You can certainly take the view that the legislation does not strike an appropriate balance between the legitimate property rights of landlords and the objective that tenants should have reasonable security of tenure.

In that case you will no doubt be delighted to hear that the Social Democrats (apparently with the support of FF) are proposing that notice periods for terminating tenancies should be further extended…

https://www.askaboutmoney.com/threa...-provides-for-enhanced-tenants-rights.206893/


----------



## LS400 (20 Jul 2018)

Sarenco said:


> In that case you will no doubt be delighted to hear that the Social Democrats (apparently with the support of FF) are proposing that notice periods for terminating tenancies should be further extended…



And I could accept that, but not with the ridiculous system for regaining your property for non payment / over holding etc being heaped on the LL also.


----------



## The Horseman (20 Jul 2018)

Sarenco said:


> You can certainly take the view that the legislation does not strike an appropriate balance between the legitimate property rights of landlords and the objective that tenants should have reasonable security of tenure.
> 
> In that case you will no doubt be delighted to hear that the Social Democrats (apparently with the support of FF) are proposing that notice periods for terminating tenancies should be further extended…
> 
> https://www.askaboutmoney.com/threa...-provides-for-enhanced-tenants-rights.206893/




And queue more landlords exiting the market resulting in less bed spaces in the rental market.


----------



## Thirsty (20 Jul 2018)

> And you're way wrong there suggesting the property is something the owner can do whatever they want with.



Codswallop.

I bought it, I paid for it, I maintain it, I insure it, I pay taxes on it, I hold the deeds on it.

I can sell it, rent it, leave it empty, store my golf clubs in it.

It is absolutely my property and I can do what I choose whilst keeping to the law like every other citizen in this country.


----------



## cremeegg (20 Jul 2018)

Sarenco said:


> You can certainly take the view that the legislation does not strike an appropriate balance between the legitimate property rights of landlords and the objective that tenants should have reasonable security of tenure.



As a landlord my concern is not with the balance struck between the rights of the landlord and the tenant, but with the difficulty faced by landlords in enforcing those rights which they do have.

Even where a valid notice has been issued, if the tenant does not move out, there is no mechanism available to a landlord to gain possession of their property in any reasonable period of time. That is the case even if the tenant is not paying rent.


----------



## Sarenco (20 Jul 2018)

Thirsty said:


> I can sell it, rent it, leave it empty, store my golf clubs in it.


100% correct.

But as soon as you enter into a tenancy agreement in respect of that property you must have regard for the legislation governing residential tenancies.

I'm pretty sure that was Bronte's point.


----------



## Bronte (20 Jul 2018)

Yes Sarenco. I respect tenants rights. And I agree with them having rights and security of tenure. But like cream Egg I think us landlords should have rights too as regards non paying tenants. Particularly as we seem to have zero rights where a tenant damages property and plays the system.

And I highly susoect this case on this thread is rent related rather than relation moving in.

But as someone caught in this new rent zone bind I can totally understand, I'm now, in the past two years,  forced into increasing my rents, something I never ever did for sitting tenants.


----------



## Zenith63 (21 Jul 2018)

@SashaNiG I would just echo what some others have said here.  As somebody who began renting out an apartment for the first time last year, all the requirements can be fairly daunting and frankly kinda scary, for the very reason that some posters here are suggesting you go from "good tenant" to "filing complaints and trying to stay in the place as long as possible".  I 1000% agree your landlord has been a complete dick by just sending a letter without calling you first and discussing it, however my feeling on it is that it is their property at the end of the day and if they want you out it is only a matter of time so why bother trying to force it to eek out a few more months.  You'll spend that time seriously stressed out wondering what is coming next (landlord maybe calling, knocking at the door, no reference to move on, issues with getting your deposit back, whatever) - it's very easy for posters here to tell you to do it sitting behind their keyboard in the comfort of their homes, but life is too short to put yourself through that.

My suggestion is as per somebody else above; call the landlord, say upfront that you were disappointed after having a good relationship that they would send a letter like that unannounced and written with such a tone, but that you want to move on from it.  Then state that the notice clearly isn't valid but you're not going to report it to the RTB and to drag it out for months or get into any of that, you just want enough time to find a new place and given the way the market is in this country you think 60 days is fair (or whatever you think is fair), which brings it up to XXth September and if he re-issues the letter stating that date you'll be more than happy to comply.


----------



## cremeegg (21 Jul 2018)

Very sensible advice from Zenith, however I don't really get this comment.


----------



## cremeegg (21 Jul 2018)

Zenith63 said:


> @SashaNiG  I 1000% agree your landlord has been a complete dick by just sending a letter without calling you first and discussing it,



It is often better to deal with a difficult issue formally rather than calling and discussing.



Zenith63 said:


> @SashaNiG  and written with such a tone,



The wording of the letter

"Your tenancy will terminate on 15/8. You must vacate and give up posseion of the property on or before this date. The reason for termination of the tenancy is the landlord requires the property for a family member to occupy. You have the whole of the 24hr of the termination date to vacate the property.Any issue with this notice or the right of the landlord to serve it must be referred to Residential Tenancis Board under part 6 of the residential tenancis act within 28 days. Day 1 of the notice begins from day after this notice is served."

is in effect dictated by the RTB. Although the landlord in this case may not have gotten everything right, the phraseology is from the RTB letter template.


----------



## SashaNiG (21 Jul 2018)

cliqueentour said:


> You have gotten on well with the landlord for 2 years. He has issued you with a notice to end the tenancy. Fair enough this should have been 56 days notice and not 28 days, that was a mistake by the landlord. But what exactly are you hoping to gain from going down the route of the RTB?
> 
> I would contact the landlord, explain that you are entitled to 56 days notice. He/She will probably say fine, I'll re-issue the notice, apologises I made a mistake. Heck, if you need a week or two extra to find a place he/she might accommodate you also. Remember, your next landlord is going to ask for a reference from your last landlord. If I was your new landlord, I wouldn't want you if you reported me to the RTB for something as trivial as getting the notice period wrong.
> 
> You are annoyed that your tenancy is ending, fair enough, but its the landlords property and he/she can do with it as they want. But it seems the only error was the notice period and not naming the relative moving in. This can be sorted fairly quickly and amicably between you and landlord. That's how I would resolve it anyway and stay civil.



Listen Im not looking to be awkward, if the landlord wants his house back he can have it its his house,no issue with that.Yes as you suggested im annoyed the tenancy is ending but its his choice and I respect that,im not  malicious person,Im not wanting to be awkward.  All im wanting is the 56 day notice that I am entitled to.   I have contacted the landlord previously as you have also suggested. I told him I was entitled to 56 days that i was looking and hopefully wouldn't need the entire 56 days.His response was you got the notice 28 days,move to a different town and hung up.
But he is being completely unreasonable,Ive made the approach to him to keep it civil and  so there is  no problems between us. I've asked for the 56 days he is refusing to even respond to me now,so I dont want have any other choice.Hes only making things worse not me.


----------



## SashaNiG (21 Jul 2018)

Zenith63 said:


> @SashaNiG I would just echo what some others have said here.  As somebody who began renting out an apartment for the first time last year, all the requirements can be fairly daunting and frankly kinda scary, for the very reason that some posters here are suggesting you go from "good tenant" to "filing complaints and trying to stay in the place as long as possible".  I 1000% agree your landlord has been a complete dick by just sending a letter without calling you first and discussing it, however my feeling on it is that it is their property at the end of the day and if they want you out it is only a matter of time so why bother trying to force it to eek out a few more months.  You'll spend that time seriously stressed out wondering what is coming next (landlord maybe calling, knocking at the door, no reference to move on, issues with getting your deposit back, whatever) - it's very easy for posters here to tell you to do it sitting behind their keyboard in the comfort of their homes, but life is too short to put yourself through that.
> 
> My suggestion is as per somebody else above; call the landlord, say upfront that you were disappointed after having a good relationship that they would send a letter like that unannounced and written with such a tone, but that you want to move on from it.  Then state that the notice clearly isn't valid but you're not going to report it to the RTB and to drag it out for months or get into any of that, you just want enough time to find a new place and given the way the market is in this country you think 60 days is fair (or whatever you think is fair), which brings it up to XXth September and if he re-issues the letter stating that date you'll be more than happy to comply.



I completely agree with everything you said completly. Im not wanting to be awkward or stay for months. I just want the time im entitled to. I contacted him told him it was 56 days ,but hopefully id find somewhere before that and wouldn't require it all. His response was 28 days ,move to a different town if you have to and hung up. Hes not responding to me at all now. I have no problem moving out,of course im annoyed but it is what it is,I dont need the stress and am not a malicious person,if i found somewhere in the morning I would move but its  the summer season,and in case I cant find something fast, I need to know from him that hes agreeable to 56 days but hes not responding.  
I get what lots of posters are saying about tenants sometimes trying to be awkward or refusing to leave, and im not like that its his house,I appreciate him letting me stay there always have. But it works both ways, not just awkward tenants,my landlord is being totally unreasonable. There is no need for it to be an issue but hes making it one.


----------



## Superstitious (21 Jul 2018)

@SashaNiG... there is procedures in place to protect both sides. Whether he likes  it or not he agreed to these procedures as soon as he started to rent out.  This landlord has made his own bed and is a law to himself. I would never treat my tenants like this even  if I needed the place myself. We are in a middle of a housing crisis and 28 days is not enough time to find somewhere else. You might be pushing it at 56. He only has himself to blame if you go down the rtb route. Fairness works both ways.


----------



## cliqueentour (24 Jul 2018)

SashaNiG said:


> Listen Im not looking to be awkward, if the landlord wants his house back he can have it its his house,no issue with that.Yes as you suggested im annoyed the tenancy is ending but its his choice and I respect that,im not  malicious person,Im not wanting to be awkward.  All im wanting is the 56 day notice that I am entitled to.   I have contacted the landlord previously as you have also suggested. I told him I was entitled to 56 days that i was looking and hopefully wouldn't need the entire 56 days.His response was you got the notice 28 days,move to a different town and hung up.
> But he is being completely unreasonable,Ive made the approach to him to keep it civil and  so there is  no problems between us. I've asked for the 56 days he is refusing to even respond to me now,so I dont want have any other choice.Hes only making things worse not me.


Well in light of that, u are left with no option to report it to RTB. Best of luck with everything.


----------



## Bronte (25 Jul 2018)

SashaNiG said:


> I have contacted the landlord previously as you have also suggested. I told him I was entitled to 56 days that i was looking and hopefully wouldn't need the entire 56 days.His response was you got the notice 28 days,move to a different town and hung up.



Dreadful carry on. You're legally entitled to 56 days and you should get it.  You're paying your rent, you're (were) on good terms with the landlord, he's treated you shabbily, he's not professional, he's rude and you've done absolutely nothing wrong.  I highly suspect this is about a rent increase.  Let us know how you get on with the RTB please.


----------

